# Chesney



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Chesney's Story
Chesney #4987
Happily Adopted!​







Sweet 4-year-old Chesney was surrendered to YGRR because his owner was experiencing health issues and wasn’t able to give Chesney the exercise he needed. She did not have a fenced yard and she lived near a busy road. She knew Chesney needed a safer environment after he pulled her over and took off. It took over an hour to find him, and she was terrified that he might be hit by a car. When she called Rescue, she said that Chesney had a big heart, and his only fault was that he was too affectionate!
Chesney was given a complete health check when he arrived at our vet hospital. Besides a slight ear infection, he was a healthy boy. Chesney needed some work on his manners and was introduced to a gentle leader so he could learn to take walks that both human and dog would enjoy! His absolute favorite toy was a tennis ball (of course), and he soaked up any attention he could get. He was a very charming boy, and he learned quickly. He was always very eager to please, and he quickly became a favorite of the staff and volunteers!
Chesney now lives with a wonderful family. His days are kept busy by 2 active young girls, and Chesney thrives on all the attention in his new home. His adopters are able to continue to work on his manners, though they report that he is remarkably well-behaved now that he is getting the proper amount of exercise! They say that Chesney is super sweet – they feel incredibly lucky that he has become a part of their family!
Chesney thanks you for your support. Thanks to you, Chesney was able to immediately come to Riverview where he would be safe and get the exercise and individual attention that he needed in order to begin his journey to his new home. Our small staff works with each dog to enforce manners with each and every interaction. When you add in all the activities the dogs enjoy during their stay at Riverview, whether it be play time or walks or just hanging out on the couch, the dogs thrive and quickly learn what behaviors get reinforced. This consistency gives the dogs confidence and a solid foundation on which to build their new lives. This takes time, and we could not give each dog this commitment without you! Thank you!
Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. is a non-profit 501(c)(3) organization founded in 1985. Rescue and Adoption services for Golden Retrievers from the six New England states. Address: P.O. Box 808, Hudson, MA 01749-0808 Hotline: 978-568-9700 
TOP About YGRR • Join YGRR • Special Events • YGRR Store​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Chesney is such a beautiful boy and I am so glad he found a loving home!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful boy, so glad to read Chesney found a fantastic loving home.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucky Chesney! Beautiful boy!


----------

